
Blippy cofounder: "It's a lot less bad than it looks" - bhousel
http://venturebeat.com/2010/04/23/blippy-responds-to-credit-card-leak-its-a-lot-less-bad-than-it-looks/
======
jmount
Which could be paraphrased to "the more I look away the less bad it seems."
The bug was leaking raw (uncensored) data- so it would be hard to determine
how bad it was or to bound how bad it could have been.

------
byoung2
That's why startups should keep the "beta" label on their products as long as
possible...it completely releases you from liability for anything that goes
wrong.

